# Rock Sugar !!



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone had a listen to these guys?
Just listened to the album, awesome stuff !!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

First I've heard of them, will give them a listen. I'm not a fan of this song, I love Journey and don't ever think they should be covered (*especially not by Glee*) - Steve "The Voice" Perry is rather a hard act to follow. Seems a strange mix of songs there.

However, I'll give them a bash I do enjoy finding new music.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

quite original, reminds me of 2 other bands, cant think of who though  Drummer is better than one of the bands drummers im thinking about hahaha


----------

